# valve stem TPMS



## andrew0182 (Jul 14, 2014)

I have a 2009 Nissan Altima coupe and one of the valve stems is cracked and leaking. The Nissan dealer is telling me the entire part (stem and TPMS) needs to be replaced at once even though the TPMS works fine. The costs is $130 for the part plus whatever crazy fee they're going to charge to install it (maybe $50?). I had the local MrTire manager say he'd install for free if I had the part.

My question is, do I need to replace the entire system? Or can I simply buy this $5 kit for a new stem? Will the TPMS be affected?

Dorman® 609-116 - Nissan Altima 2009 TPMS Service Kit

Thanks
Andrew


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

As long as the TPMS sensor is working correctly, just use the kit to replace the seal; however be very careful with handling the sensor.


----------



## andrew0182 (Jul 14, 2014)

Thanks, I'm not going to do it myself. I finally found a mechanic who agreed that only the ($5) stem needed replacing and not the whole sensor and would do it for about $25. I'm cool with that over the nearly $200 the dealer wanted.


----------

